# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  Timber Venetian blinds supplier?

## jejk

Any recommendations? Looking for something decent quality that I can install myself.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Spotlight have a sufficient range of off the shelf timber venetians...

----------

